# Injection A1 Pulley



## klamm (Sep 17, 2011)

How would I code an injection of the A1 pulley of the right middle finger and the left ring finger?

I was thinking it would be 20551 x2.

thanks
KJL


----------



## mmpratt (Sep 17, 2011)

You'll need to use the correct modifier for each finger.
20551-F7 (right hand, middle finger)
20551-F3 (left hand, ring finger)


----------



## ranjan (Jun 16, 2015)

*A1 pulley injection*

Yes, I agree with CPT 20551 with appropriate modifier!


----------

